# Think you know everything



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Did you know:
A dime has 118 ridges around the edge.
A cat has 32 muscles in each ear.
A crocodile cannot stick out its tongue.
A dragonfly has a life span of 24 hours.
A goldfish has a memory span of three seconds.
A "jiffy" is an actual unit of time for 1/100th of a second.
A shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes.
A snail can sleep for three years.
Al Capone's business card said he was a used furniture dealer.
All 50 states are listed across the top of the Lincoln Memorial on the back of the $5 bill.
Almonds are a member of the peach family.
An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain.
Babies are born without kneecaps. They don't appear until the child reaches 2 to 6 years of age.
Butterflies taste with their feet.
Cats have over one hundred vocal sounds. Dogs only have about 10.
"Dreamt" is the only English word that ends in the letters "mt".
February 1865 is the only month in recorded history not to have a full moon.
In the last 4,000 years, no new animals have been domesticated.
If the population of China walked past you, in single file, the line would never end because of the rate of reproduction.
If you are an average American, in your whole life, you will spend an average of 6 months waiting at red lights.
It's impossible to sneeze with your eyes open.
Leonardo Da Vinci invented the scissors.
Maine is the only state whose name is just one syllable.
No word in the English language rhymes with month, orange, silver, or purple.
Our eyes are always the same size from birth, but our nose and ears never stop growing.
Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite.
Rubber bands last longer when refrigerated.
"Stewardesses" is the longest word typed with only the left hand and "lollipop" with your right.
The average person's left hand does 56% of the typing.
The cruise liner, QE2, moves only six inches for each gallon of diesel that it burns.
The microwave was invented after a researcher walked by a radar tube and a chocolate bar melted in his pocket.
The sentence: "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" uses every letter of the alphabet.
The winter of 1932 was so cold that Niagara Falls froze completely solid.
The words 'racecar,' 'kayak' and 'level' are the same whether they are read left to right or right to left (palindromes).
There are 293 ways to make change for a dollar.
There are more chickens than people in the world.
There are only four words in the English language which end in "dous": tremendous, horrendous, stupendous, and hazardous.
There are two words in the English language that have all five vowels in order: "abstemious" and "facetious."
There's no Betty Rubble in the Flintstones Chewables Vitamins.
Tigers have striped skin, not just striped fur.
TYPEWRITER is the longest word that can be made using the letters only on one row of the keyboard.
Winston Churchill was born in a ladies' room during a dance.
Women blink nearly twice as much as men.
Your stomach has to produce a new layer of mucus every two weeks; otherwise it will digest itself.
There now you know everything!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Some of these are false, like the dragonfly one. I remember keeping a dragonfly for a while when I was a kid and it lived a lot longer than 24 hours. When reading anything on the internet, remember the well known quote from Honest Abe in the attached photo.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe a dragonfly in captivity lives longer.
Someone once told me that on a true or false quiz if the question had the word never or always then it was false because nothing is never and nothing is always.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Maybe a dragonfly in captivity lives longer.
> Someone once told me that on a true or false quiz if the question had the word never or always then it was false because nothing is never and nothing is always.


That is ALWAYS the case. ;-)


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

HighNDry said:


> Maybe a dragonfly in captivity lives longer.


Depends on if it's a English dragonfly or an African dragonfly.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

It depends on the dragonfly species for sure!  Point is that their adult life is extremely short compared to their juvenile aquatic life.
And, almonds and peaches are members of the rose family, as are apples, cherries, and many more....


----------



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh come on, everybody knows that nurple rhymes with purple.:grin:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

No Betty Rubble in the vitamins?Thats it :!:Im going back to 1 a day


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gweedo said:


> Oh come on, everybody knows that nurple rhymes with purple.:grin:


But what rhymes with "orange"?


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I know that these are wrong. Goldfish; Dragonfly; Feb, 1865 DID have a full moon, but Feb, 1999 did not... Not sure on the others.


----------

